# Green Community/ Metro



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

A friend is moving to Dubai in April and I'm trying to find out some information for her.
Her employer has already arranged accommodation near the Marriott Courtyard Hotel in the Green Community which on the positive seems to be a very nice area and on the downside is too far from almost everything. I'd like to find out the following info to give her the "heads up" if anyone can please assist...

1, How much would a taxi fare cost from from Marriott Courtyard to the nearest Metro station (Ibn Battuta or Nakheel Harbour), I'm not sure certain which is closest. 

2, How long is the tram ride from these stations to Trade Centre? 

If there is anyone who has experience of living or working in the Green Community and feels they have some useful tips or info I'd love to hear from you. What's the good and bad...


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

Ruggedblond said:


> A friend is moving to Dubai in April and I'm trying to find out some information for her.
> Her employer has already arranged accommodation near the Marriott Courtyard Hotel in the Green Community which on the positive seems to be a very nice area and on the downside is too far from almost everything. I'd like to find out the following info to give her the "heads up" if anyone can please assist...
> 
> 1, How much would a taxi fare cost from from Marriott Courtyard to the nearest Metro station (Ibn Battuta or Nakheel Harbour), I'm not sure certain which is closest.
> ...


I stayed at the Marriott Courtyard when I first arrived in Dubai about a year ago. It's not terribly far, but traffic to the Green Community can be extremely bad due to heavy truck traffic. If I recall correctly, the taxi fares were around 50-100 DHS one way from Ibn Battuta. The hotel itself is nice, but I would not recommend this hotel if you are working at the Trade Centre. The metro journey itself would be long, and the taxi journey would add anywhere from 20-60 minutes depending on how bad traffic is.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

100 dhs to Battutah Mall from GC can't be correct since it is only 90-100 dhs to airport terminal 3. And 50-60 dhs to Shangri-la hotel (3 times further).

Airport taxi ride for me (on Emirates rd) is usually 30 mins to airport terminal 3, leaving GC around 8 AM.

Sorry, can't tell you about destinations since I have my own car.

Only been on the tramp once from Emirates golf course to Battutah Mall, and that took ~10 mins.

Staying at GC is not most convenient without a car, but it is very nice and quiet.


----------

